

A fat-fighting drug that shows promise - chegra84
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19929-finally-a-fatfighting-drug-that-shows-promise.html

======
CobraKai
I wonder if this will be a repeat of the Sirtris story - big pharma buys magic
pill company for 500 million dollars for a drug that doesn't do shit.

Diet and exercise have been shown to improve CAD, HTN, Diabetes, even cancer
risk. It doesn't cost nearly as much(probably), and leads to more than 9 lb
weight loss(if consistently done). If only they made a motivational pill that
made people want to eat healthy and exercise...

------
sambeau
tl;dr:

"ZGN-433 caused 24 obese women to lose, on average, a kilogram a week for a
month – with no harmful side effects."

"This is a stunning rate of weight loss, especially as the women ate normally
and were not given exercise advice. It is almost the maximum rate considered
safe, and nearly as effective as surgery to reduce stomach size"

------
sambeau
Created by Zafgen a Cambridge MA startup.

